# Deer Forms- Semi Upright, Semi Sneak, Wall Pedestal, Offset?



## BGilson (Sep 7, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to take a buck last week that I want to get mounted. The question is what form? There are so many options that they look the same after awhile, but I&#8217;ve narrowed the pose down to either a semi upright or a semi sneak. 

I&#8217;m also looking at an offset, or even a pedestal mount for the wall. As for the offset mounts, I&#8217;ve heard that they sometimes look like the mount is tilted and needs to be straightened since one side is higher than the other (on each side of the brisket.) I like the looks of the pedestals, but I&#8217;ve heard that they sometimes invert themselves since the center of gravity is offset. 

I know that I&#8217;m over thinking this, but I&#8217;d like to get some input from others or see pictures of one of these mounts before I make the decision. Thanks!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

pick what will best show off your racks features! 

And keep in mind where you're going to hang him. You don't want him facing a corner. I like mine facing toward the room where people enter.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I always recommend the McKenzie 6500 it is a clean, relaxing, natural pose that makes a very nice mount. Here is a picture of one.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I mount my heads the way I remember the deer when I pulled the trigger, right turn or left turn, upright, sneak, etc. I like the sneak and semi sneak mounts. the upright mounts I like the least, as most do'nt appear very natural.

I'll second McKenzie mounts they are one of the best.


----------



## mrbreeze (Aug 13, 2008)

The mackenzie 6500 is a good one. I got one looking right and one looking left. Figured someday I'd put the "big one" in the middle looking straight out. I was lucky enough to get him last year, so now I need to start over.

Also, the semi sneak allows you to mount it a little higher on the wall than an full upright, if space is a consideration. I just measured my forward looking 6500, and from the base of the neck, to the highest point on the rack, it's 35 inches.


http://www.mckenziesp.com/taxid_store/Print_catalog/t1.asp?page=40


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

Best way to choose is find a taxidermist that has the different positions in his showroom. I usually lean towards the semi-sneak or semi-upright.


----------



## BGilson (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks- you guys just reaffirmed my thoughts with the 6500. I've heard that Mackenzie has the most natural forms, so I was leaning towards either the 8000 series or the 6500 series. I'm not a huge fan of the uprights since they look too stiff and the full sneak is too far out there for the wall that I'm going to hang him on.

The offsets are definitely different. I like the fact that you can see more of the shoulder, but I've never seen one in person. Does anybody have any input on the offsets?


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

I've done my last 3 in the offset. One was a full sneak, one was upright, and one was semi-sneak.

It gives you a little bit more shoulder on one side than a standard mount, and a little less on the other. I think it really adds something to the mount, especially if you have it with other deer in the room. The back still sits flat and secure against the wall. 

With the offset, you can choose which side you want offset, then which way and how you want the head positioned. My largest one, I got a semi-sneak offset with with head tipped up a little bit and the ears back (not alert). It really looks cool and very dominant.


----------



## chriscarlzimmer (Aug 1, 2007)

BGilson said:


> I was fortunate enough to take a buck last week that I want to get mounted. The question is what form? There are so many options that they look the same after awhile, but Ive narrowed the pose down to either a semi upright or a semi sneak.
> 
> Im also looking at an offset, or even a pedestal mount for the wall. As for the offset mounts, Ive heard that they sometimes look like the mount is tilted and needs to be straightened since one side is higher than the other (on each side of the brisket.) I like the looks of the pedestals, but Ive heard that they sometimes invert themselves since the center of gravity is offset.
> 
> I know that Im over thinking this, but Id like to get some input from others or see pictures of one of these mounts before I make the decision. Thanks!


 
I would get him mounted the way that you first saw him or how you remember seeing him (Witch way he was looking or how his ears were). That way the hunt will stick in your memory better longer and when you explain the story you can say this is what he looked like right before I pulled the trigger or how ever your story goes. 
Good Luck!!


----------



## UP NOMAD (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the full sneak.


----------



## Mid-Michigan Rick (Oct 1, 2008)

BGilson said:


> Thanks- you guys just reaffirmed my thoughts with the 6500. I've heard that Mackenzie has the most natural forms, so I was leaning towards either the 8000 series or the 6500 series. I'm not a huge fan of the uprights since they look too stiff and the full sneak is too far out there for the wall that I'm going to hang him on.
> 
> The offsets are definitely different. I like the fact that you can see more of the shoulder, but I've never seen one in person. Does anybody have any input on the offsets?


If you want that I feel is the best forms on the market...go with the Joe Meder forms. The offset shoulder looks great on the wall, has a well defined brisket area, proportioned head to body..meaning the head is the right width as height, a much better defined atlas neck muscle giving a heavier looking neck even on a 19" form...and McKenzie sells them too. 

Joe has sculpted his forms from Iowa deer and have a much better looking head then the 6500 series, a great fit for Michigan deer as well. Any of the newer McKenzie forms(within the last 5 years) including some of the newer added 6500 series...the head dosen't match the the form. Sometimes the head is 2" higher then the width, compaired to the Meder forms. (I've checked them many times.) And the older forms (including the 6500) are from the early 90's...a lot has changed on deer forms since then.

I've talked to McKenzie about this and they told me that "they scuplt their forms to fit deer all across the US" hence the different head shape. They are too narrow and too tall!

Go with the Meder semi sneak offset!

My boys first deer from last year Meder offset shoulder #521










*Ok a lot biased....I trained under Joe Meder!!*


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I like the offsets. It will limit you a little bit on where you put the deer in your room. Generally if the deer goes in a corner the nose needs to point towards the center of the room. If you know where your deer is going to be you might want to consider that.
Congrats


----------

